# A little something different



## cosmomurphy (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey y'all, I'm new to animatronics, and I was wondering if any of y'all might help me out with some ideas. Here's what I'm trying to do. I'm a musician, and I put on a solo rockabilly/comedy/horror show, and I have this idea for a new gag. That is, getting a blow-up doll, dressing it like a 50's go-go girl, and having it kind of wiggle around in place on stage. It's kinda weird, I know, but my show is weird, and i think it could be used to good comedic effect.
But like I said, I'm new to this whole thing and I'm not sure how to accomplish it. The motion doesn't have to be complex, just like a shaking or a rocking side to side like a metronome, just some kind of movement. I understand that a lot of folks use windshield wiper motors for motion, but i'm not quite sure how to apply that, and I think there may be a simpler method for this application. If ya'll have any ideas, they would be greatly appreciated, thank you so much.
Best regards


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

If you use a wiper motor you will probably need some sort of speed controller to make sure she sways to the beat. You could build something simple like BigAnt's grave digger


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out this thread for an idea using a kit you can get from Spider Hill Prop Works:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=37747&highlight=Shiatsu

Website:

http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/Animated-Prop-Kits_c_12.html


----------



## cosmomurphy (Jun 15, 2016)

HAHAHA! Thats great! Thanks Roxy! That gives me a new idea, I think instead of a blowup doll I'll build a zombie gogo dancer, opens up a realm of gag possibilities(she won't dance, bop off her head etc). Thanks again. Another quick question, being on a budget I was looking at those washer motors at monster guts instead of buying the whole kit from spider hill, the dual speed one says it can operate at 35rpm, I'm not even sure what that looks like, is that too fast? Do I need to get the speed regulator?


----------

